# Stop Dremel Wire Wheels from Shedding



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was at a train show and talking to a guy, and he had an interesting idea on the issue of Dremel wire wheels firing out needles all the time. He takes his wheel and soaks the hub with CA glue and allows it 24 hours to dry, he says that stops the problem in it's tracks.

I'll have to give it a try...


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

What does the CA stand for?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, thought everyone knew. 

Cyanoacrylate glue, aka Super Glue.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Now I see why they just call it Super Glue... that's a Krazy name


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Let us know if it works.

I have not used crazy glue in a long time, don't they have a 100 different kinds now?

Is super glue different then crazy glue?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I've pulled the painful stainless "splinters" out of my feet, arms, and the like.

I love the stainless wheels (Dremel clones, lately, per your Widget source), but boy, they sure do spit fire after some use. I try to work outside (in warmer weather), but if I have to work inside (in January!), I try to suck up the carnage with a Shop Vac before they bite their nasty bite.

I never thought there would be "a fix".

But ... I'm quite intrigued to hear your idea. I'll give it a shot.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

big ed said:


> Let us know if it works.
> 
> I have not used crazy glue in a long time, don't they have a 100 different kinds now?
> 
> Is super glue different then crazy glue?


Those are just different marketing names for CyanoAcrylate (CA) glue. To be sure you must read the package closer and look for the name 'Cyanoacrylate' in the ingredients.

As to different types of CA. Basically they contain different amounts of filler and have different viscosity from very thin (water like that can wick into porous material) to very thick (gap filling) and a few in between.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> But ... I'm quite intrigued to hear your idea. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> TJ


I know you use them a lot, so I'll be interested to hear how it works out. I've minimized my use of them because of the issue.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have no Zap / CA on my end right now. (Last little bottom dried up solid as a rock!) Test experiment will have to wait a few days.

TJ


----------

